# [email protected] Pistons 6PM Apr 5



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is the whole season for Charlotte.At least if they don't win tonight they pretty much aren't going to the playoffs.If they win and keep winning they have a chance.It's too bad they've blown so many oppurtunities of late or this would be a game where they could be putting Detroit in that same situation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raja is out tonight (I think he's listed as day to day)with a strained calf.Cartier Martin gets his first NBA start.Stephanie is not going on the road since someone has clearly knocked her up and she's about to burst.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This game is huge and it looks like it's going to come right down to the wire.

Gerald just had a great nice 3 point play and follows with a 3 pointer 82-80 Bobcats with 7 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Will Bynum has killed us in the 4th quarter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a horrible call on Emeka...Sheed is getting a ton of calls without much merit to them


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God horrible possesion, were just chuckin up 3s now.

We need a timeout or somethin to cool Detroit off, and get our offense jumpstarted


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Amazing shot by Raymond

Were still in it but its slipping away


----------

